# Hudson police look to polish image



## WorPD007

*Hudson police look to polish image*
By *Carolyn Kessel Stewart / Daily News Staff*
Sunday, February 5, 2006

*H*UDSON -- In the past month, the Police Department took two of its own officers to court and lost. It also recently lost two court appeals for disciplining and not promoting a third officer. 
 
Some people might wonder: "What is going on with the Hudson Police Department?" 
Police Chief Richard Braga's nephews by marriage were involved in two cases, which Braga said he has had nothing to do with. He said it is coincidence that two members of his large extended family happened to have complained to the department.

"I've never even talked to my relatives (about the incidents)," he said. 
As awkward as the situation is, Braga said he will not ignore complaints from the public about his officers.

"The implication is somehow we're doing something wrong or there's favoritism or vendettas, and that's not really what's going on," said Executive Assistant Paul Blazar. "We're making a serious effort to create accountability in the department. Eggs are going to be broken."

And money is going to be spent. Over the past five years, the town has paid nearly $50,000 annually in legal fees for internal proceedings dealing with four officers. That's close to the yearly salary of a patrolman.

The town's insurance carrier supplied the lawyers to defend the two civil rights lawsuits filed by Patrolman Joseph Kerrigan and retired Patrolman Daniel Sheehan in federal court.

And in prosecuting criminal cases, the Middlesex District Attorney's office assigns a lawyer at no direct expense to the town.

Patrolman Michael Vroom was acquitted last month on the charge of filing a false police report. Vroom claimed in his report that he was assaulted by Braga's nephew by marriage, Michael Moura, who said he was in Bourne at the time. Although Vroom prevailed in Concord District Court, internal proceedings to determine whether he will keep his job -- which have cost the town $7,935 -- continue.

The main cost to Vroom has been his reputation. Since he was suspended in September 2004, he has been paid his full salary, adding up to $79,991 since the suspension, and his attorney was provided by the International Brotherhood of Police Officers union. 
According to the police union, Vroom's prosecution was a "witch hunt."

IBPO National President David J. Holway said he sees town managers and police chiefs often "abusing their power."

"I think a lot of (department heads) try to send a message that they're all-powerful and that nobody should be messing with their playpen," he said. "If it weren't for incidents like this, unions wouldn't have a foothold in the public sector." 
Blazar, however, said labor has an advantage in this system. 
The union picks up the tab for legal fees and police have the protection of appealing discipline measures through the union or to the Civil Service Commission. 
The town foots the bill for both internal investigations, a hearing officer, and legal fees during a hearing.

A few officers are strategically piling on grievances and lawsuits, Blazar said, in the hopes the town will fold under the cost.

Another advantage, Blazar said, is that when a judge hears a case involving a police officer, he or she knows the officer would lose their job if convicted.

Part-time patrolman Kevin Andrade was acquitted after a bench trial last month. He was accused of starting a barroom brawl and hitting a man over the head with a bar stool at Armand's Pub in Hudson while off-duty.

The town has spent $14,520 on lawyers for Andrade's termination hearings. Andrade was fired, but is appealing the decision with the Civil Service Commission, according to his attorney, Charles MacLean.

MacLean said he thinks a police officer charged with a crime is treated the same in court as anyone else. But, in general, there are other reasons a cop might request a bench, or a trial by a single judge. Bench trials tend to move more quickly, a judge would have more background on a technical legal issue and is more objective than jurors toward police officers accused of a crime, he said.

The other two sources of legal expenses during the past five years have related to current patrolman Kerrigan and retired patrolman Sheehan. 
Kerrigan's numerous battles with the department have added up to $155,920 for town lawyers, according to Blazar.

A few years ago, Kerrigan was suspended without pay for two days for swearing while off duty at Braga's nephew, Daniel Moura.

The suspension was later reversed by a Civil Service commissioner and recently upheld by a Middlesex Superior Court judge. 
Also, Kerrigan prevailed in his appeal for was passed over for a promotion to sergeant. A Civil Service commissioner said Kerrigan should be at the top of the list the next time a sergeant position becomes available. 
Legal costs related to Sheehan are the second highest, at $67,762. Sheehan was fired after a medical condition left him unable to work. 
The town has already benefited from holding police to high standards, Blazar said. 
"Overall, the department is made up of much smarter, more qualified, better officers than when Braga started." 
But Hudson's local union president, Jack Donovan, said taking Vroom and Andrade to court has caused friction in the Police Department. 
He accuses management of stubbornness. 
"The town seems to have a hard time accepting verdicts that aren't in their favor," he said. 
Lt. Michael Burks said that when it comes down to responding to an emergency, members of the department stick up for one another, whether they are supervisors or patrolmen. 
"I don't see it as us against them," he said. "We set that aside and do what we have to do."

Carolyn Kessel Stewart can be reached at 508-490-7475 or [email protected].


----------



## sylvester

Greeen Acres is the place to be, Faaaarm living is just right fer me........... Hey Chief, say "Hi" to Sam Drucker, Mr Haney and Oliver Douglas for me... Ye hah.......


----------



## laxball33

They forgot to add in that article that 90% of the people mentioned are related and this all stems form one of the first cousins not wanting to marry the chiefs daughter "shotgun style"


----------



## Buford T

LEGAL DEFENSE FUND, the best insurance $250.00 can buy.


----------



## laxball33

Buford T said:


> LEGAL DEFENSE FUND, the best insurance $250.00 can buy.


When did that go up? It used to be 100 bucks back in the day, that's a big chunck to ask a guy to cough up once a year.


----------



## patroldan81

Hudson's trouble's has Mr. D. Moschos written all over it. He loves the attempt to turn an anthill into a mountain at the expense of any police officer or fire fighter. all comes down to two words "Billable Hours"! The more havoc he creates the more it costs these towns to fix it. I have been in Moschos's scope a time or two and I am proud to say I'm a survivor


----------



## Buford T

Short money considering a decent criminal attorney charges that by the HOUR....


----------



## 94c

laxball33 said:


> When did that go up? It used to be 100 bucks back in the day, that's a big chunck to ask a guy to cough up once a year.


we have a weekly deduction of $5.00 a week from our pay. you can't afford $5 from your pay? Try to find a lawyer to take your case for less than 5 grand. good luck


----------



## j809

Why would you pay $250 for the LEgal Defense Fund if you already pay your union dues to your Union. We are MASSCOP and we have attorneys that would be available at no cost. All PDs have unions, joining the Legal Defense Fund seems redundant to me.


----------



## topcop14

j809 said:


> Why would you pay $250 for the LEgal Defense Fund if you already pay your union dues to your Union. We are MASSCOP and we have attorneys that would be available at no cost. All PDs have unions, joining the Legal Defense Fund seems redundant to me.


While I am not in the legal defense fund I have been thinking about joining. I am also in a union and we have Tim Burke as our lattorney. He is about as good as it gets when it comes to representing cops. The catch is he is the unions attorney. What is in the best interest of an individual officer may not be in the best interests of the union. When push comes to shove you never can have enough protection.


----------



## irish937

$250 is the cheapest insurance you can buy. Especially for what they give in return. Union lawyers protect the interest of the unions, don't let anyone fool you about that. I've seen it in action. Read the other articles about Hudson. "Just a good ol' boys, never meanin' no harm....................." Hmmm.........every article has the same ring to it!!


----------



## Guest

hpd has lost nine cases in the last 8 weeks. they lost a suspension at civil service and superior court, a bypass at civil service and superior court, 2 criminal cases against their own officers, 2 termination decisions at civil service, and settled a civil suit for the "great van chase".

now a former officer now working in another department has taken out a criminal complaint against a hudson sgt. in framingham district court. he also took out a department level complaint too. charges rumored to be intimidation of a witness and assault.........oh, ohhhhhhhhh.

they have spent an estimated $600k on legal since 1998 to "that" law firm from the tower in worcester. all this to take action against 6 officers. at least they are consistent in their response to each loss...... they just file an appeal. "DAH, hey we lost another one, can we, DAH, appeal?" " sure, we'll just rack up the billable hours and let the taxpayer pick up the tab..."

here's one for you......why would you do an internal investigation by getting 2 guys from outside, bring them to hudson and make 'em specials to do INTERNAL investigations? don't we have th SP and the AG's office for that if needed? 

also,next to about a half dozen civil service appeals pending and a bunch of unfair labor practices, 2 cops have federal civil rights lawsuits pending against the town, chief, CPT, and one LT. it is chaos if you asked me, being managed by the tower of trouble in worcester.


Who wants to lateral transfer to HPD?


----------



## 94c

sylvester said:


> Greeen Acres is the place to be, Faaaarm living is just right fer me........... Hey Chief, say "Hi" to Sam Drucker, Mr Haney and Oliver Douglas for me... Ye hah.......


you forgot Arnold the Pig


----------



## WorPD007

*Letter: Injustice in Hudson
*
Saturday, February 18, 2006

*C*hief Braga stated in the Telegram and Gazette that "The town of Hudson has only one standard of justice for everyone." I am only aware of one justice system in the U.S. and that is innocent until proven guilty. 
 Recently my brother, Officer Kevin Andrade, was cleared of assault charges brought against him. Yet, he was terminated prior to his day in court for an alleged assault and for talking to a witness. Kevin was cleared of the assault and Judge Healy had this to say about talking to a witness: "What right does the chief (Braga) have to tell him not to talk to a witness in this case? He's a defendant." 
As an officer it was Kevin's duty to serve the community by enforcing the law and protecting the rights of citizens. One of the rights a citizen has is to be considered innocent until proven guilty. It is the very essence of the U.S legal system. 
Kevin had a right to defend himself the night of the incident, and he also had a right to defend himself in court, which the U.S justice system upheld in Kevin's favor. However, he was terminated by the town before he had a chance to defend himself in court by Braga's "one standard of justice." 
Kevin is not the only officer in town who has been affected by the chief's "one standard of justice," which is funded by the taxpayers. These officers protect the rights of the citizens in town. However, I am "surprised" that I have yet to see the selectmen step in to protect the rights of these officers who are being disciplined on baseless allegations. If these allegations brought on by Braga and supported by Blazer were justified then the town would not be losing these rulings and cases in court. 
MICHAEL ANDRADE, 
Hudson


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr

Maybe they should fight crime in their town instead of eachother.
Just my :2c:

Scott :rock:


----------



## MVS

WOW! Chief Braga has got some serious issues over there. Lots of turmoil in the past couple of years.


----------



## Guest

Court Denies Officer's request. Ex Hudson Cop had wanted to press charges for alleged verbal assault incident. No complaint issused. Sergeant Crippen stated " I'm glad I can move on, "it's just sad that the criminal justice system was used to dole out some revenge and retaliation by an officer whose services were no longer wanted by the Hudson Police Department". Hey why was Rego forced to resign? Must be some story.

Its funny Rego did not return a call for comment!


----------



## irish937

perjuryisacrime said:


> Court Denies Officer's request. Ex Hudson Cop had wanted to press charges for alleged verbal assault incident. No complaint issused. Sergeant Crippen stated " I'm glad I can move on, "it's just sad that the criminal justice system was used to dole out some revenge and retaliation by an officer whose services were no longer wanted by the Hudson Police Department". Hey why was Rego forced to resign? Must be some story.
> 
> Its funny Rego did not return a call for comment!


Ahh, yes. Finally, one from the great PD speaks. Please enlighten we uninformed how well the chief and adminstration run the department. Your department has been in the newspaper more than Michael Jackson. Oh, and by the way, you're 0 for!! Keep racking the bills up for the townspeople. Lump those bills in with the ones for the GPS and Micromanaging Seminars and maybe nobody will notice. 
Don't know Rego from a hole in the wall, don't know the story, but something stinks. Maybe from one side, maybe both. Who cares if he makes a comment or not. No longer wanted by the Hudson Police Department?? Says who? LMAO, I bet the Chief and Captain consulted the whole department on the one. Chief Braga hasn't exactly been out there singing from the rooftops. But, then again, he's a chief and should never be questioned (note: sarcasm).


----------



## ryan933

I know Rego very well! He is a stand up guy, the kind of guy you would want with you if something went bad out on the street. I will not go into the details of why he was forced to resign from Hudson, since I do not see it as my place to do so. However, I will tell you that it was complete garbage! Shortly after leaving Hudson, Rego was hired by Maynard PD. Maynard did a full background on Rego prior to hiring him. Of course the background included a visit to Hudson PD to speak with Chief Braga, et al. Maynard PD recognized Rego's resignation from Hudson was a bag job, orchestrated by the brass. So they hired him!

As you can see, the only thing the Hudson brass does these days is investigate and prosecute their own officers! Leaving Hudson was the best thing that could have happened to Rego! 

Ryan


----------

